# [SOLVED] HP Pavillion DV5000 BSOD and Black Screen



## JonnyAlpha (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi;

I am working on a laptop problem, its an HP Pavillion DV5000 (DV5244eu)

First Problem: When switching on all of the blue LEDs illuminate (apart from mute button) but the screen was black, I have sussed out that although the screen was black the laptop was in fact on its just the the LCD back light was not working. 

After trawling for a fix I found a fix ref pressing the power button for 60 secs with no battery or AC power, this did not work. Some more investigation revealed that this could be the screen inverter? but after reading further it could also be the magnetic lid closed switch.

The easiest of these to investigate was the magnetic switch so I took the top cover off to expose the lid close magnetic switch and blew around, replaced the battery but no AC power and switched on the laptop and low and behold the screen worked. 

However now when connecting the AC power the screen does not work again!!!

Second Problem:

When connected to a monitor to check that the laptop worked it gets passed the windows loading screen but stops at a BSOD (STOP ERROR 0x0000007E)

It will not boot into any other options, so it looks like a repair install or re-install of Windows XP Home.

I would in the first instance like to use HP's built in recovery and found this link:
Performing an HP System Recovery in Windows XP HP Pavilion 542x Desktop PC (US/CAN) - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

But hitting F10 after the HP Advent splash screen does not give any recovery options only the standard Safe Mode, Last Known Good Config etc. It makes no mention of recovery CDs being required but the user has none anyway!!

Will F10 only work when booting from CD?

So far:

ESC gives
F8 - Advanced boot options (Disable Auto Re-Start and Enable VGA Mode plus a couple of others, but no recovery mode.
F10 - Standard boot options
F11 - Standard boot options

Apart from using another copy of Windows Home and doing a Repair Install or Fresh Install any ideas??

I do have a 2.5 IDE to USB adaptor so I could access the HDD and try to recover the users documents before re-installing the OS.


----------



## JonnyAlpha (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavillion DV5000 BSOD and Black Screen*

OK No Replies ? ?

I managed to boot into XP using HIRENS BOOT CD (Fantastic Tool Guys) but have not managed to fix the problem, looks like a Repair Install but need to resolve the black screen first. 

Ref the black screen, this has progressed a little further, for some reason after taking it apart and putting it back together the screen work on battery but when plugging in the AC power after about a minute the screen started to get black from left to right. Once it was completely black pulling out the power it restored the screen however the battery died it went into hibernate and now the screen won't come on at all. Still visible in the background when shining a light on it though. 

So it looks like an Inverter or Backlight, I found the inverter on Ebay for £7.50 not inc postage so I'll give it a whirl and if its the backlight thats another story!!!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavillion DV5000 BSOD and Black Screen*

I would suggest replacing the inverter first. It would be the easiest and cheapest part to replace.

After getting the screen issue resolved if still unable to get to the recovery 

partition then you can order the a set of recovery disc from HP.


----------



## JonnyAlpha (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavillion DV5000 BSOD and Black Screen*

Replaced the Inverter and that solved the screen problem, looks like someone removed the HP recovery partition and I could not get past the BSOD even with a repair instal so after backing up all of the users files I re-installed Windows XP Home using using the XP Key from the laptop now all is hunky dory.

Thanks


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: HP Pavillion DV5000 BSOD and Black Screen*

Glad you got it sorted and Thanks for posting back with updates on your progress.


----------



## dritjon (Aug 23, 2010)

hey johnyalpha, i have the same problem with the screen.
How'd you solve it?


----------



## KingCobra (May 2, 2011)

he replaced the inverter board.


----------

